# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  HTML - Si te vendos imazhin ne fund te bllokut?

## VELVET ROSE

dua te vendos nje imazh brenda nje teksti,por dua ta vendos majtas dhe poshte.D.m.th imazhi te kete tekst lart qe vazhdon dhe djathtas tij.behet fjale per te ndertuar nje template per nje website.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kjo qe ti kerkon te beshehs behet shume mire duke perdorur disa menyra ...
menyra e mare eshte duke perdorur funksjonin e tabeles duke e nderuar tabelen ne ate mnyre per ta vendosur imazhin ne vendin e caktuar ose mund te perdores CSS styles per te caktuar vendosjen e keti imazhi ose nese do te hysh tamam ne brendesi atehere perdor java script per te vendosur imazhin 
nese percakton se ne cfare gjuhe do ta programosh faqen atehere mund edhe te te ndihmoj me kodin per te bere kete gje 
Ardi

----------


## VELVET ROSE

e kam provuar me css styles dhe tabela njeh vetem kete vecori ose align=left ose align=right,kurse kur vendos dhe atributin valign: bottom; nuk e njeh.
Njohurite ne java script i kam te kufizuara,keshtu qe do te deshiroja te me ndihmonit n.q.s nuk ka rrugezgjidhje tjeter me css.
thnx.

----------


## VELVET ROSE

ideja eshte qe te mos vendos shume tr-ra dhe td-ra .d.m.th te kete vetem nje rresht qe perfshin edhe imazhin edhe tekstin,me ate lloj layout-i qe shpjegova me lart.

----------


## edspace

Ti pak a shume do te ndertosh faqen nga poshte->lart dhe jo nga lart->posht. Kjo nuk lejohet ne HTML dhe nuk di te kete ndonje menyre te lehte edhe me CSS. 



<!-- me tabele -->
Ky tekst duhet te dale mbi imazhin. Poshte kesaj do veme imazhin dhe poshte imazhit do shkruajme tekstin qe do dali ne krah te djathte te imazhit. Tabela ka vetine align=left.<br> 
*<table cellspacing="0" align="left" border="0" cellpadding="0">
	<tr><td>
		<img hspace="10" vspace="10" border="0" src="http://www.forumishqiptar.com/images/misc/vBulletin_logo.gif">
		<div align="left"><font color="red">titulli i imazhit vendoset ketu</font></div>
	</td></tr>
</table>*
Ky tekst do dale ne krah te djathte te tabeles dhe mund te vazhdoj edhe me poshte nqs shkruajme me shume sec duhet. Ky tekst do dale ne krah te djathte te tabeles dhe mund te vazhdoj edhe me poshte nqs shkruajme me shume sec duhet. Ky tekst do dale ne krah te djathte te tabeles dhe mund te vazhdoj edhe me poshte nqs shkruajme me shume sec duhet. 


<!-- pa tabele -->
<br><br><br><br>
Ky tekst duhet te dale mbi imazhin. Poshte kesaj do veme imazhin dhe poshte imazhit do shkruajme tekstin qe do dali ne krah te djathte te imazhit. Ky tekst duhet te dale mbi imazhin. Poshte kesaj do veme imazhin dhe poshte imazhit do shkruajme tekstin qe do dali ne krah te djathte te imazhit.<br>*<img align="left" hspace="8" vspace="8" border="0" src="http://www.forumishqiptar.com/images/misc/vBulletin_logo.gif">*Ky tekst do dale ne krah te djathte te imazhit dhe mund te vazhdoj edhe me poshte nqs shkruajme me shume sec duhet. Ky tekst do dale ne krah te djathte te imazhit dhe mund te vazhdoj edhe me poshte nqs shkruajme me shume sec duhet. .

----------


## VELVET ROSE

Si s'me kishte vajtur mendja. 
Shume faleminderit,se me bere pune.

----------

